# Ride for Courage Polar Bear Ride



## reh1966 (Mar 27, 2006)

Just curious if anyone has done/will be doing this ride on Jan 1, 2007? If so what is the route like? I am thinking of doing the metric century and am unfamiliar with the area and route. I had an Aunt pass away this November from cancer and thought it would be nice to support the cause. More information can be found at www.gopolar.org. This is about 3 hours from where I live so it wouldn't terribly to far to go. Any input is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dawgdodger (Jun 10, 2006)

I did it last year and intend to do it again this year. Probably 150-200 riders depending on weather, course has some rollers and finishes with a long series of hills, first from the Yadkin River up to Lewisville, then up Country Club to the end. Not much traffic except up Country Club. Wide variety of abilities from casual recreationalists to local pros.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

reh1966 said:


> Just curious if anyone has done/will be doing this ride on Jan 1, 2007? If so what is the route like? I am thinking of doing the metric century and am unfamiliar with the area and route. I had an Aunt pass away this November from cancer and thought it would be nice to support the cause. More information can be found at www.gopolar.org. This is about 3 hours from where I live so it wouldn't terribly to far to go. Any input is appreciated. Thanks.


Polar? Does it even get cold in NC?


----------



## Dawgdodger (Jun 10, 2006)

Depends on your definition. It routinely gets down to 25 at night, occasionally down to 15 here in Winston Salem. It isn't unusual to start a winter morning ride at 30 degrees, which is plenty cold on a bike. Of course it gets a lot colder up in the mountains 2hrs away in Asheville. So far, very mild this winter, right now we have a lot of rain blowing through.


----------

